# Study to Assess the Efficacy and Safety of Rifaximin Administered BID in the Treatmen



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Nanobug posted this. Study to Assess the Efficacy and Safety of Rifaximin Administered BID in the Treatment of Patients With Diarrhea-Associated Irritable Bowel Syndrome I found it interesting to see the new protocols being tested.1. Frequency has been reduced from three to two times a day.2. The topmost dose is now 1100 mg twice a day. That's 2200 mg/day. Current recommendations are 400 mg three times or 1200 mg/day. 3. Duration has increased from 10 days to 14 days. I actually did 14 days on my trial of rifaximin (which proved of no benefit to me).


----------

